
Multifamily housing: An innovative avenue for first-time buyers - jseliger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/realestate/multifamily-housing-an-innovative-avenue-for-first-time-buyers/2020/01/22/361da6a6-0d39-11ea-97ac-a7ccc8dd1ebc_story.html
======
PaulHoule
It's what I did, and also many people in my family.

Buy a duplex, rent the other half out, your mortgage is mostly covered. A
duplex may wind up costing the same as a single family house since so many
people won't consider buying a duplex.

